# refinishing project



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

Pick up an old CZ83 a few years ago at the local gun show. Typical mid-80's mil surplus piece - had a few rough spots, especially the right side where the holster snap wore against the frame and slide. All things considered - very functional, reliable reputation, and a good shooter.

Decided to make a winter project out of it. Started by stripping the old bluing off of it by soaking in white vinegar and using 000 steel wool to clean it off, resoaking, re-scrubbing etc.

Polished the scaly crud off of it using the dremel tool and a buffing wheel/ jewelers rouge on most of the parts (not the interlals) in the pic. The frame and slide took a bit more work the smooth out minor pitting with 600 and 2500 wet/dry sandpaper on a rubber mandrel. Had to work carefully to avoid removing the proof and importer markings.

After looking at it in pieces for about a year, I finally decided to pull the trigger on refinishing the thing. I could have gone with regular hot-bluing, or even Duracoat, but decided on a black oxide finish from Cleveland Black Oxide. I'm no chemist, but it's essentially identical to bluing, but the salts used convert the exterior black instead of blue. Lots of military firearms are treated with this process. This pic doesn't do it justice - it looks much better in real life. Pretty nice for $77.25. No way I could have blued it for that price.

Whaddya think?


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

Heres a pic of a CZ that is actually way nicer than mine was and close-up of the newly finished slide.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks very nice. I like the idea of black oxide. I never thought of doing it to my guns but as a machinist i have had alot of my parts done that way over the years.


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

Got her put back together and shooting. Just got my new walnut grips from Marschal grips. Took a few months with his backlog, but they were worth it. The fit and finish are impeccable. This pic doesn't relly do it justice.


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

hey that looks real nice !!!


----------

